

Pick up today's Metro in Boston - knewjax

I havent seen it yet but i guess there is a section in todays Metro on Boston Entrepreneurs under 40.<p>
======
knewjax
My bad. Its an article on one enterpreneur. The owner of "Second Glass" a wine
magazine

